

AJAX Frameworks Comparative Study - webdeveloper
http://vinaytechs.blogspot.com/2009/09/ajax-frameworks-comparative-study.html

======
kakooljay
That bar graph (1/2 way down) is from 2006
[<http://ajaxian.com/archives/ajaxiancom-2006-survey-results>].. shows
jQuery=7%.. wonder if that has changed since.

